# Paprika



## jlmacc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

 I was wondering what kind a paprika do you guys use in your rubs?In your opinion, is paprika from the dollar store that much different then from say like Penzeys?Just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 1, 2011)

I have developed a taste for smoked paprika either hot or mild.  Available at better grocery stores.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2011)

I get tubs from the farmers market and use hot and sweet smoked La Chinata.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2011)

I buy the big containers at Sam's club.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2011)

What would a guy with a "slingblade" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  want with paprika? 

I loved that movie and Billy Bob.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

I can taste a difference when the other flavors I use do not over power the paprika.  If its mostly being used for color cheap is OK,  but if your are going to taste it I would at least upgrade to a brand name.  Penzy's is pretty good and you can get there "half cut"  if you want to bump the heat a little.  I have had some of the "generic brands" taste more like chalk


----------



## rw willy (Mar 1, 2011)

I use penseys.  Order the large size and keep it in a food saver bag.  I can smell and taste the difference.  Its not a huge difference.  But, alot of effort goes into the smoke and my food.  not cheating on the building blocks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with Ross, I get mine at Sam's.


----------



## plj (Mar 2, 2011)

dollar store paprika tastes like dust.

For recipes requiring a small amount (up to a few Tbls) I use good (aka expensive) hungarian paprika.

When I need several cups for pork butts, I use the large containers from Sams - taste is pretty good, price is right.


----------



## jlmacc (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the responses.I have a sam's club card, I think I will give there's a try.And to answer your question Dave, Carl likes his mustard covered biscuits sprinkled with paprika!..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Love that movie.Take care all,and keep smoking!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2011)

Greetings all,

Excuse me but, DOLLAR STORE PAPRIKA !?!?!  That stuff is most likely older than WWII VETS!

Hungarian and Spanish Paprika are from different types of peppers, chiles, and have different flavors and aromatic notes. There are even a variety of intensities and qualities within the more generic distinctions Hungarian and Spanish. 

When it comes to Paprika as one part of a multi ingredient recipe, yes the highest quality flavors may be lost but if each component is of high quality the end result will be high quality.

Please accept my apology if I have insulted anyone, I am just passionate about flavor and quality.

JJ


----------



## alaskanbear (May 15, 2011)

I totally concur with you there Jimmy.  If you want to produce a quality 'end' product, then only good stable reliable ingredients shopuld be used. (IMHO)

I use both the Spanish and Hungarian paprika, depending on what I am trying to accfomplish with taste.

Spend a lil more to get a whole lot more flavor and you will be rewarded, I am sure.

Rich


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

plj said:


> dollar store paprika tastes like dust.
> 
> For recipes requiring a small amount (up to a few Tbls) I use good (aka expensive) hungarian paprika.
> 
> When I need several cups for pork butts, I use the large containers from Sams - taste is pretty good, price is right.


Spot on regarding the Hungarian paprika. Next to that would be Spanish paprika. They both offer different varieties, like regular and hot, and some are smoked. It's all good my friend.


----------



## hardslicer (May 15, 2011)

mmmmm fried tators......with all the effort you put into this, might as well do it right and get the good stuff


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

I use the spices from restaruant supply houses. While they are not the highest quality they are a very good quality. The cost is reasonable


----------



## DanMcG (May 15, 2011)

For years I thought paprika was made just to give hot sausage a red color, but I've been using Szeged Hungarian Hot Pepper with great results. It adds a new depth to the sausage. I got some snack sticks going in the smoker tomorrow that I used it on and I think they will be pretty dam good at least I hope so. stay tuned.


----------



## scooper (May 25, 2011)

Spices lose their flavor very quickly.  Especially is they are ground, and then stored in a hot warehouse.  For that reason alone I cannot stand grocery store brands.  Restaurant supply houses don't usually have high quality stuff either.

IMHO, if you are looking for great flavor, you get out of it what you put into it.  I have been getting my spices and herbs from Savory Spice Shop.  They are incredibly fresh.  So fresh that you have to alter your rub recipes to compensate. 

Their hot smoked paprika is awesome.  I don't need cayenne pepper in my rub because it is so good.

Just make sure your order is big enough to make the shipping charge worth it. 

http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/


----------



## shooterrick (May 25, 2011)

I agree with the Hungarian first Spanish second and never use the cheap box store varieties.  One more thing.  I buy my spice whole if I can and always store sealed in the freezer until needed.


----------



## flyweed (May 27, 2011)

smoked paprika is what I use in all my rubs recipes...it is the best in my opinion..just be sure and by fresh..NOT from the dollar store.


----------



## jlmacc (May 27, 2011)

I bought some smoked paprika from the spice barn.It really goes good with Jeff's rub.Hey shooter what do you use to store your spices in the freezer?


----------



## jlmacc (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

 I was wondering what kind a paprika do you guys use in your rubs?In your opinion, is paprika from the dollar store that much different then from say like Penzeys?Just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 1, 2011)

I have developed a taste for smoked paprika either hot or mild.  Available at better grocery stores.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2011)

I get tubs from the farmers market and use hot and sweet smoked La Chinata.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2011)

I buy the big containers at Sam's club.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2011)

What would a guy with a "slingblade" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  want with paprika? 

I loved that movie and Billy Bob.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

I can taste a difference when the other flavors I use do not over power the paprika.  If its mostly being used for color cheap is OK,  but if your are going to taste it I would at least upgrade to a brand name.  Penzy's is pretty good and you can get there "half cut"  if you want to bump the heat a little.  I have had some of the "generic brands" taste more like chalk


----------



## rw willy (Mar 1, 2011)

I use penseys.  Order the large size and keep it in a food saver bag.  I can smell and taste the difference.  Its not a huge difference.  But, alot of effort goes into the smoke and my food.  not cheating on the building blocks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with Ross, I get mine at Sam's.


----------



## plj (Mar 2, 2011)

dollar store paprika tastes like dust.

For recipes requiring a small amount (up to a few Tbls) I use good (aka expensive) hungarian paprika.

When I need several cups for pork butts, I use the large containers from Sams - taste is pretty good, price is right.


----------



## jlmacc (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the responses.I have a sam's club card, I think I will give there's a try.And to answer your question Dave, Carl likes his mustard covered biscuits sprinkled with paprika!..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Love that movie.Take care all,and keep smoking!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2011)

Greetings all,

Excuse me but, DOLLAR STORE PAPRIKA !?!?!  That stuff is most likely older than WWII VETS!

Hungarian and Spanish Paprika are from different types of peppers, chiles, and have different flavors and aromatic notes. There are even a variety of intensities and qualities within the more generic distinctions Hungarian and Spanish. 

When it comes to Paprika as one part of a multi ingredient recipe, yes the highest quality flavors may be lost but if each component is of high quality the end result will be high quality.

Please accept my apology if I have insulted anyone, I am just passionate about flavor and quality.

JJ


----------



## alaskanbear (May 15, 2011)

I totally concur with you there Jimmy.  If you want to produce a quality 'end' product, then only good stable reliable ingredients shopuld be used. (IMHO)

I use both the Spanish and Hungarian paprika, depending on what I am trying to accfomplish with taste.

Spend a lil more to get a whole lot more flavor and you will be rewarded, I am sure.

Rich


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

plj said:


> dollar store paprika tastes like dust.
> 
> For recipes requiring a small amount (up to a few Tbls) I use good (aka expensive) hungarian paprika.
> 
> When I need several cups for pork butts, I use the large containers from Sams - taste is pretty good, price is right.


Spot on regarding the Hungarian paprika. Next to that would be Spanish paprika. They both offer different varieties, like regular and hot, and some are smoked. It's all good my friend.


----------



## hardslicer (May 15, 2011)

mmmmm fried tators......with all the effort you put into this, might as well do it right and get the good stuff


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

I use the spices from restaruant supply houses. While they are not the highest quality they are a very good quality. The cost is reasonable


----------



## DanMcG (May 15, 2011)

For years I thought paprika was made just to give hot sausage a red color, but I've been using Szeged Hungarian Hot Pepper with great results. It adds a new depth to the sausage. I got some snack sticks going in the smoker tomorrow that I used it on and I think they will be pretty dam good at least I hope so. stay tuned.


----------



## scooper (May 25, 2011)

Spices lose their flavor very quickly.  Especially is they are ground, and then stored in a hot warehouse.  For that reason alone I cannot stand grocery store brands.  Restaurant supply houses don't usually have high quality stuff either.

IMHO, if you are looking for great flavor, you get out of it what you put into it.  I have been getting my spices and herbs from Savory Spice Shop.  They are incredibly fresh.  So fresh that you have to alter your rub recipes to compensate. 

Their hot smoked paprika is awesome.  I don't need cayenne pepper in my rub because it is so good.

Just make sure your order is big enough to make the shipping charge worth it. 

http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/


----------



## shooterrick (May 25, 2011)

I agree with the Hungarian first Spanish second and never use the cheap box store varieties.  One more thing.  I buy my spice whole if I can and always store sealed in the freezer until needed.


----------



## flyweed (May 27, 2011)

smoked paprika is what I use in all my rubs recipes...it is the best in my opinion..just be sure and by fresh..NOT from the dollar store.


----------



## jlmacc (May 27, 2011)

I bought some smoked paprika from the spice barn.It really goes good with Jeff's rub.Hey shooter what do you use to store your spices in the freezer?


----------

